# One click for hboot 2.1.8?



## wrldind (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm wanting to root my phone but have Android 2.3.5 with hboot 2.18. So I'm looking for the easiest way but couldn't figure out the HTC dev way. Any help would be awesome.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

wrldind said:


> I'm wanting to root my phone but have Android 2.3.5 with hboot 2.18. So I'm looking for the easiest way but couldn't figure out the HTC dev way. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to tell you, there's no easy way to root that. But the root method will help you to get to know your device and how it works better. If you don't want to use HTCDev, the only other way to root it is TacoRoot. Here's a thread with step-by-step instructions on how to root that Android version:

http://androidforums.com/evo-4g-all-things-root/488901-revised-rooting-gingerbread-2-3-5-dummies-guide.html

(I apologize that it's on another forum, but I believe it's the most complete guide)


----------



## wrldind (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you! I'm rooted! Now on to the next task trying to get smurfed to work

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

